# Jagdterrier puppies!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

These are the half brother and sisters to my new Jagdterrier puppy I'm getting. My pup is not born yet hopefully Sept 15th! I'm so excited so here is a preview of what they look like. I know not the best pictures but they are hard to make sit still! lol

Drive for days!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Whoa, you're gonna have your hands full. LOL!
Wicked cute though. I can't wait to see the new pup.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I have not heard of this breed... I must go do research! Lol

Congrats on ur soon to come pup


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

here's some info

Jagdterrier Breed Character


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> here's some info
> 
> Jagdterrier Breed Character


Nice! And not at all how I thought u pronounced it lol


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww too cute!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Awe I want one I love Fox terriers and that cross sounds awesome.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA love how you cant capture them lol So cute! Cant wait to see one sleeping when you get it. You getting a boy or girl? WOW 15 - 20 lbs!!! SOOOO small! you going to use the pup for hunting? Or more of what you already use your hounds for?


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, very nice puppies, you'll certainly have your work cut out for you, lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh Lisa they remind me of my little Patterdale cross i had, Zoey! RIP sweet little girl. (she had a heart problem)....anyway they are adorable! Can't wait for your pup to arrive!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to do everything with it! All sports I can including schutzhund or maybe mondio. lol They are cool little dogs and in many ways remind me of APBT's.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice.. Great huntin' hounds.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Very nice.. Great huntin' hounds.


Seriously! These parents of my "to be" pup tre mountain lions and bear. They just recently put them on hogs. They are some intense little terriers!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Seriously! These parents of my "to be" pup tre mountain lions and bear. They just recently put them on hogs. They are some intense little terriers!


In my opinion game as can be. Wouldn't mind having a few in the yard.

Bred with the same mind, wind smaller package. Go after anything, big or small, no question. Seen some real nice work though your potential handicap is the obvious, size.

Would enjoy seeing you put your hands on them for Sch.

I've got some good ole stuff in the works for after i move next year and get settled you'll find interesting, when i get the time i'll have to fill you in. Stan knows a bit about it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

humm I'm intrigued!  
yeah these pup are going to be great I can't wait!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy little fireballs!


----------

